# Cartes Gigabit supportant un MTU > 1500



## JimProfit (2 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite utiliser un NAS gigabit avec un Mac PPC G5 doté de ports PCI.
La version de Macos X est la 10.4.11.

Pour augmenter le taux de transfert à travers le réseau je souhaite augmenter la taille du MTU. La carte intégrée ne le permet pas. Une netgear GA311 non plus (bien que supportant un MTU <= 7500 sur PC).

Je cherche donc une carte supportant un MTU > 1500.

A priori la carte PCI Gigabit officielle Apple supporter les jumbo frames.
Smalltree vend des cartes supportant les jumbo frames, notamment la PXG1D..

Pas évident de mettre la main sur l'une ou l'autre.

Savez vous où l'on peut trouver une de ces cartes ou une autre qui supportera un gros MTU ?

Je suis preneur de toute autre solution.

PS.: J'ai déjà fait les optimisations indiquées ici http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060616112919669


Merci.


----------



## Al_Copett (2 Mars 2010)

Sur mon PM G5 Dual 10.5, le MTU de la carte ethernet en0 peut-être ajuster de 72 à 9000.
Aller dans les Préférences Système Réseau, choisir la carte Ethernet 0 ou Ethernet 1,
bouton Avancé..., puis l'onglet Ethernet, et choisir la valeur Personnalisé pour le MTU. Un champs à remplir apparaît avec un commentaire sur sa droite (72 à 9000). la valeur par défaut est 1500.

Voilà si cela peut t'aider sans changer de carte réseau.


----------



## JimProfit (2 Mars 2010)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Sur mon PM G5 Dual 10.5, le MTU de la carte ethernet en0 peut-être ajuster de 72 à 9000.
> Aller dans les Préférences Système Réseau, choisir la carte Ethernet 0 ou Ethernet 1,
> bouton Avancé..., puis l'onglet Ethernet, et choisir la valeur Personnalisé pour le MTU. Un champs à remplir apparaît avec un commentaire sur sa droite (72 à 9000). la valeur par défaut est 1500.
> 
> Voilà si cela peut t'aider sans changer de carte réseau.



C'est le premier endroit ou je suis allé voir et le système ne propose que de 72 à 1500 
Pareil avec la commande ifconfig, par ex j'arrive à passer le MTU à 1000, mais pas au dessus de 1500 

Merci quand même


----------

